# Need help with Tablet problem



## Steve48 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a RCA 7 Voyager Tablet,Model No.RCT6773W22. The problem that I am having is that it will not allowed me to power on or reset manually.
The Tablet was working fine,then it shut off and started flashing the battery charging light on and off. I try to reset it manually but nothing happen.
What can I do to fix this problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried another USB cable and another charger? Any cable from another phone or tablet should work. You can also use a computer with a USB cable to try to charge it.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

There is probably not enough of a charge left in the battery to even turn on, that's why it turned off. 
This tablet uses an AC adapter to charge.
Plug it in and let it recharge over night.
Then after it has been charging for 8 - 12 hours try to turn it on.


----------

